# Paint for concrete blocks



## Bluekingfisher (3 Jul 2020)

I am currently building a workshop with concrete blocks. On completion I intend to paint the internal walls white to help brighten the workspace.

Has anyone had success with plain old interior emulsion paint on concrete blocks?

The walls are cavity block work and will be externally rendered, so water ingress should be minimal, however being a garage it will still have humidity issues.

The internal blocks are smooth paint grade, do I need to prime the blocks prior to painting. Is a PVA mist sealer coat advisable?

Thanks in advance.


----------

